# DVG Nationals



## Candy Eggert

Phil and Master do it AGAIN=P~ Congrats!!

96-96-100

Awesome ;-)


----------



## Debbie Skinner

Yes! Awesome!


----------



## Greg Naranjo

awesome run......looks like he has him dialed in......next stop, FCI Worlds! Good luck buddy!


----------



## Tina Rempel

Phil and Master are great. I sure enjoyed watching them last year. 

GSD's came in second and third for VPG3.


----------



## Greg Naranjo

Its refreshing to see a dog display controlled POWER!!!! on a different note, there were very few that demonstrated power at this year's AWDF. There were plenty of_* point dogs*_ but the one's that stood out in my mind were Gary D'Hue's GSD, Nate Harves' "Stuka," Julie Blanding's GSD and obviously Phil & Master.


----------



## Ernie Hardman

Congrats to all. Would also like to say congrats to Amanda and Voss. 16th out of 36 is a job well done for the Rottweilers. \\/Amanda's other half won it last year.


----------



## Keith Jenkins

They'll let anyone on this board Ernie! :razz:


----------



## Ernie Hardman

Keith Jenkins said:


> They'll let anyone on this board Ernie! :razz:


What Mark is on here...:-o:lol: Good to hear from ya Keith, hope all is well.


----------



## David Feliciano

Does anybody know what happened to the dog's with no score in phase C? There is usually a reason listed for why the dog failed (ie wouldn't engage, no out, out of control etc).


----------



## Jimmy Dalton

I believed they pulled there dog due to bad scores in Phase A or B, normally you have to have a vets excuse but since this was the Nat. I think they acted differently, thanks


----------



## Konnie Hein

Woooohoooo! Way to go, Master and Phil!


----------



## David Feliciano

Jimmy Dalton said:


> I believed they pulled there dog due to bad scores in Phase A or B, normally you have to have a vets excuse but since this was the Nat. I think they acted differently, thanks



They allowed this type of unsportsmanlike conduct at a national???


----------



## Ernie Hardman

David Feliciano said:


> They allowed this type of unsportsmanlike conduct at a national???


Obviously I havnt done much trialing in this sport, but why would it be considered unsportsmanlike to pull your dog when you don't have a chance? I know in the world of hunting dog field trials their is no such rule, and would just be seen as getting the trial over more quickly.


----------



## David Feliciano

Once you enter a trial you can only pull if your dog or yourself are sick or injured. Pulling for another reason is considered to be unsportsmanlike conduct and is punishable. There are a lot of dogs with no score for phase C. Many of which did okay in the other phases. Were there really people pulling because they didn't like their scores for A and B?


----------



## Debbie Skinner

I just heard from one of the competitors that the dog from my breeding B Drogo was "stopped" by the judge and I know he didn't receive a score. I know they have control issues. I am waiting on the details as the owner is driving home.


----------



## David Feliciano

Thanks Debbie. That makes a lot more sense. It would be nice if DVG put up the reason for the dogs NQing phase C, so that people don't get the wrong idea. There is a big difference between being dismissed for lack of control vs. a dog running.


----------



## Wendy Schmitt

I also heard a dog from my B litter Bosha was stopped. I heard she bit the helper in the but :mrgreen: 

Wendy
www.Landgrafk9.com


----------



## Debbie Skinner

I got Drogo's scenario described to me by a competitor as I wasn't there:
<title>Re: Congrats on your 5th place</title>[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]_After the call out from the blind, when Cecil told the decoy to step out of the blind (to the escape position), Drogo broke on the decoy’s movement and took a big grip. Cecil outed Drogo and called him back, then reordered the decoy to move to escape position. When the decoy moved again, Drogo broke again. This might have been repeated one more time before the judge called a halt to the routine. It’s too bad. I had the crowd ready in anticipation of Drogo’s long bite. That would have been amazing on such a long field with an excellent decoy._
[/FONT]


----------



## Debbie Skinner

Bummer...switch the dog to ring?


----------



## Shelly Timmerman

http://www.shellshots.com/09nationalsphotos.htm

Just got the images uploaded today. 



As to the dogs with no score on the protection, some didn't ever find the helper in the blind, and others were dismissed for lack of control.

To my knowledge, there was only one dog pulled and usually that must be an injury or illness, verified by a vet.


----------



## Tina Rempel

Shelly,

Nice pictures!


----------



## Shelly Timmerman

Thanks Tina, good subjects to work with


----------



## Konnie Hein

Love your pics of Master, Shelly. He's a beautiful dog (my unbiased opinion, of course!) and I think you captured the action really well.


----------



## James Downey

I just want to give a big Applause to my friend Danny Craig and Darka Van de Berlex-Hoeve. This is the 5 th trial in a row he has scored in the top 4 with his bitch. And kind words from other competetiors, the decoys, judges and even his nemsis are giving Darka props as being the best Female in the Country.


----------

